# Never drinking water again



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi saw this on another site:

In a number of carefully controlled trials, scientists have demonstrated that if we drink 1 litre of water each day, at the end of the year we would have absorbed more than 1 kilo of Escherichia coli (E. Coli) bacteria found in faeces. In other words, we are consuming 1 kilo of Poo. 

However, we do not run that risk when drinking wine (or rum, whiskey, beer or other liquor) because alcohol has to go through a purification process of boiling, filtering and/or fermenting. 

Remember: 
Water = Poo 
Wine = Health 

Therefore, it's better to drink wine and talk stupid, than to drink Water and be full of s*1t.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*dRINKING*

In the good old days the English drank ale instead of water because the water was so polluted. May be we have not moved on that much afterall!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I'm a convert, :lol: 
Wobby


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

I didn't need converting  

Sandy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Olley*

Olley,

Ideal ! sounds like a winemaker with shares in water filters dream Strapline

Trev


----------

